# Can You Keep A Secret?



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't tell our families or friends but we just found out this weekend that we are expecting our 3rd child! Our boys will be 9 and 6 when the baby arrives this fall so it's been awhile since we've had a baby in the house. We are excited and can already tell we're going to be more relaxed this time around. Both times before we rushed out and told everyone the moment we found out. This time - we are waiting to reach the 3 month milestone first. However, we thought our OB friends here could keep our secret.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! I won't tell a soul!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW!! That's really exciting! Good for you!*

shhhhhhhhh - it's a secret


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations! We also have 3, all girls 7, 4 and almost 2. When the bonus child came along is when we had to upgrade to the 26RS.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

CONGRATS!!

I'M YELLING AS LOUD AS I CAN, BUT I DON'T THINK YOUR FRIENDS OR FAMILY CAN HEAR ME.

guess your secret is safe.

Seriously, congrats and best wishes from our family to yours!!

scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Alright...I will try to keep it a secret, but MAN this is hard.

Congrats to you and the DW!!


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Don't tell our families or friends but we just found out this weekend that we are expecting our 3rd child! Our boys will be 9 and 6 when the baby arrives this fall so it's been awhile since we've had a baby in the house. We are excited and can already tell we're going to be more relaxed this time around. Both times before we rushed out and told everyone the moment we found out. This time - we are waiting to reach the 3 month milestone first. However, we thought our OB friends here could keep our secret.


All that hard work paid off!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Excellent, guys! Congratulations - we'll keep it quiet - man, there is nothing better than a new baby. Grandpas can talk like this...

New puppies are nice, too. My two Colorado granddaughters got one today, and they are pumped! Just lots of good stuff today!

Hope you saved that crib...

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

!!!!!!! 

Oops...Sorry! Did I say that too loud????

congratulations! I won't tell a soul


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great News!!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats! Kids are wonderful.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations! You sound excited;I wonder why?









Best of luck to y'all.

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations on your new addition!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Great News! Congratulations


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*HEY EVERYBODY! LISTEN UP!!! *
(opps... sorry







)

Congratulations Eric and Lesley! That is wonderful news!
Another Outbacker on the way!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like it's time to move up to a Sydney 5'r!!!

Reverie


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations on the new addition. I'm sure you are very excited.

However, better you than me. I have three children, 29, 27 and 6!!

I have my fair share of children whom I love dearly, but...

I DON'T WANT NO MORE!!!

Raising a 6 year old at 57 (me) and 51 (DW) is tough enough!

Dan


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!

Congratulations







I won't tell either.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Congratulations! We had our 4th child last summer, and our next youngest is 11 years old. I'm definitely much more relaxed this time around. And I found that all the 'baby stuff' just comes back to you....it's like riding a bike!

Cheryl


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congradulations!!!!!!!







The Outbacker population is growing









Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Don't tell our families or friends but we just found out this weekend that we are expecting our 3rd child! Our boys will be 9 and 6 when the baby arrives this fall so it's been awhile since we've had a baby in the house. We are excited and can already tell we're going to be more relaxed this time around. Both times before we rushed out and told everyone the moment we found out. This time - we are waiting to reach the 3 month milestone first. However, we thought our OB friends here could keep our secret.


Hmmmm, it may soon be time to switch to a four-bunk model. Congratulations. Do the boys want a little sister? Nahhh. They want a little brother, I bet. I wish you all the best.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats














That is great news. We will not tell anyone expect for the several thousand Outbackers.

Thor


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Don't tell our families or friends but we just found out this weekend that we are expecting our 3rd child! Our boys will be 9 and 6 when the baby arrives this fall so it's been awhile since we've had a baby in the house. We are excited and can already tell we're going to be more relaxed this time around. Both times before we rushed out and told everyone the moment we found out. This time - we are waiting to reach the 3 month milestone first. However, we thought our OB friends here could keep our secret.


Hmmmm, it may soon be time to switch to a four-bunk model. Congratulations. Do the boys want a little sister? Nahhh. They want a little brother, I bet. I wish you all the best.

Scott
[/quote]

Thanks - We are going to wait awhile before we tell them, but I am guessing they will say brother for sure. They are both very much at the girls are gross stage


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congratulations that is exciting news. Don't worry we can keep a secret.








PSSST! Hey you .... did you hear about Eric&Lesley ... yeah yeah it's true.

Oops sorry!









Wayne


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATS









Warning: The Bonus one is SO much fun and also can be SO WILD







Ours is adored by both his brother and sister and has really bonded the kids together - they seem to treat him like a pet


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> CONGRATS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm living proof the "bonus" child can be a great one.

I say you go out and buy a bigger Outback...when the boys ask why...you can tell them about the new baby.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> CONGRATS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, congratulations!!! I hope for you that the "bonus one" isn't like my "bonus one". I'm 50 with a 22 yr. old and (just turned) 13 yr. old. 22 yr. old was a laid-back child.........no problems, whatsoever. 13 yr. old?? HOLD ONTO YOU HAT AND HEAD FOR COVER!!















Seriously, I hope things go well, and when you decide on a 31RQS, mine's for sale!!















Darlene


----------

